# New member



## Jksc11 (Sep 3, 2019)

Just signed up to get some input and advice on my current situation that I find myself in regarding a cheating girlfriend who I am now married to. The cheating happened 8 years ago before marrying but I just found out 2 weeks ago today. I will post my story in more detail in the appropriate forum.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Very sorry you are here for this reason, but you will have plenty of help here.
There is someone else who has been married and found out that his wife cheated before they got married, so unfortunately, you are not alone.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome, @Jksc11. Sorry you needed to seek us out, but pleased you found us.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Jksc11 said:


> Just signed up to get some input and advice on my current situation that I find myself in regarding a cheating girlfriend who I am now married to. The cheating happened 8 years ago before marrying but I just found out 2 weeks ago today. I will post my story in more detail in the appropriate forum.



Ouch. Cheating is rough, and it’s even rougher when it’s 8 years old for her and 2 weeks old for you.

How you doing, man?


----------

